# Tesco Pet Insurance



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a pet insurance policy with Tesco for our 8 year old Lab. When I took it out last year I checked beforehand to ensure that if i needed more than 30 day cover in France that would be OK. I was told to phone before I travelled, but they did not think it would be a problem. And when I phoned, there was not a problem last year.

However, when I phoned again this year I was asked where we would be staying and which vet in France we would be registered with during the stay (of 8 weeks). When I told them we would be touring in a motorhome and would not be registered with a particular vet, I was told that they would not cover us for travel in a motorhome outside the UK, even if it was for less than 30 days.[/B]
Needless to say I challenged the reason for this and was told that touring in this way posed greater risks of the dog going missing etc and the underwriters were not prepared to cover. After much arguing, they said that on this one occasion they would cover the trip, but would not do it again on renewal, even if the trip was for less than 30 days.

I pointed out that if this was one of their conditions, they should make it clear in their policy docs and in their publicity. Their answer was that they have no requirement to do so.

Being a somewhat persistent type, I have since asked what the difference is between travelling in Europe and the UK in a motorhome and for that matter, what about caravans or camping, or just touring and staying in dog friendly hotels etc in the UK. A dog could just as easily get lost in Dover as it could in Calais. They said they could see my point and said they would have someone else look at the line they have taken.

So for now, I would steer away from Tesco if you plan to take you dog touring in your van outside of the UK. I await the next instalment from Tesco.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We are with Tesco for our dog .the policy says applicable in all countries in the gov pet travel scheme up to 30 days ......We were away longer than the 30 days.Must see into that :roll: 5 months was a little bit longer .......

Val


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I've had the same problem. We were with Tesco last year however on renewal I noticed the 30 day limit and asked if this could be extended. The representative asked a few questions and said she would check and get back to me, which she did. I was told that they would not extend beyond the 30 days as we were in a motorhome. Needless to say I did not renew with Tesco and went back to the CC. Tesco's loss....


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Will phone them tomorrow see what they say as ours is due for renewal 1st Aug, good job i saw this We did`nt check up last time we went away . 8O 
The year before we were with cc but had to drop it as we came out of cc and joined ccc .Will see what ccc say as well..

Val


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

As I've said before, and I believe others can vouch for this now. Stick to the supermarkets, but go to Asda, 12 months european cover.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Just looked at ccc they won`t insure her as she is over 7yrs old she is nearly 8 now. 
O H looking on Asda ins website now.don`t see anything about age on it.
the 12 month cover is £37 a month with £250 excess outside uk £100 in uk..will have to see into it tomorrow.we are paying £25 just now with Tesco..so might go for this one. 

Val


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

AlanVal said:


> Just looked at ccc they won`t insure her as she is over 7yrs old she is nearly 8 now.
> O H looking on Asda ins website now.don`t see anything about age on it.
> the 12 month cover is £37 a month with £250 excess outside uk £100 in uk..will have to see into it tomorrow.we are paying £25 just now with Tesco..so might go for this one.
> 
> Val


Wow - £37 a month. Could be worth re-joining the CC for £30 odd as we just took out Pet Insurance with them for £180 per year and our collie is coming up to 8 yo.

I must say its worth shopping around as the quotes do vary enormously - I heard somewhere, probably on here that Sainsbury's were offering good deals and cover.


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, try Argos Pet Insuranc for a quote as their top two cover schemes offer 365 days overseas travel. We paid 230 for our GSD on the top cover.
Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

Out of interest, who is the actual insurance company involved in the Tesco pet insurance scheme? I suspect it is Bloggs Insurance and branded as Tesco, but who is it?

Russell


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Its uk ins ltd i think it something to do with RBS....

Argos 12 month cover Europe with superior £37 per month

Halifax Standard ... 12 months cover Europe £13--- £1000 vet fees
Halifax extra... 12 months cover Europe £28-------extra £6000 vet fees

looks like that might be the one .....most of the ones we contacted do not do any more than 30 days abroad.

Val


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Just looked at the Halifax quote - looks ok doesn't it?

Maybe next renewal I'll give them a chance

Thanks for mentioning them


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

We had a look at a Tesco policy when we were renewing this year - but they are so restrictive and penny pinching for everylittle thing, for a saving of £8 a month!!

We are with petplan, they have gone up this year, but you get cover for life regardless of age, and if the animal has an injury or lifelong illness, they will cover it for the rest of the animals life - whereas tesco will reduce the cover accordingly year by year.

Staying with petplan!


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Just to update on the Tesco Pet insurance problem.

They have now written to confirm that their underwriters will not cover travel abroad if the dog is in a motorhome. The underwriters say that they are prepared to covers travel in this country because "their view this as being a completely different risk in terms of the pet straying and the vet cover that would be available whilst travelling".

I can only assume that if the dog got lost in the UK it could ask how to get home, whereas it may not have learnt French yet!!!

So just be aware of the Tesco Pet Insurance limitations. They say they do not feel they need to make this clear in their conditions etc.


----------

